# Arrgghhhh! Outlook And



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I had no clue about using my Outlook ( not Outlook Express) and needing to clear out files or they get too full and the program won't work, wouldn't even open until I did something about the pst file. 
I allowed auto archiving but last week it had an error message about pst files and wouldn't open anymore. 
I found pst files, made new folder and called it pst2 and moved them to it. It gave me clean start persay with Outlook. But I can't open the Pst2 folder to access all the stuff I had there. 
Anyone??????


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I had no clue about using my Outlook ( not Outlook Express) and needing to clear out files or they get too full and the program won't work, wouldn't even open until I did something about the pst file.
> I allowed auto archiving but last week it had an error message about pst files and wouldn't open anymore.
> I found pst files, made new folder and called it pst2 and moved them to it. It gave me clean start persay with Outlook. But I can't open the Pst2 folder to access all the stuff I had there.
> Anyone??????


Doxie,

Try here. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287070


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You may simply just need to start a new archive file. After a while they get too big and performance starts to degrade. Simply point your archiving to a new file name. You can still access the previous archive if you need to. At work I have three or four .pst files.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

All outlook versions except 2007 have a limit to 2 gig .pst files.
We just went through that here at work and upgraded to 2007 which has a 18 gig capacity for .pst files.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Microsoft used to have program called scanpst.exe that would repair damaged pst files. I can't find it on my computer anymore so there might be something newer to fix damaged pst files. You should be able to find out how to fix the problem with info from the MS knowledgebase.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Is your new file named: '_somename_2.pst' or is it named '_somename_.pst2'
If it is the latter, rename it to the former and then connect to the file.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

MJRey said:


> Microsoft used to have program called scanpst.exe that would repair damaged pst files.


They still use scanpst. Go to support.microsoft.com and enter "scanpst" in the search. You'll see a list of articles on scanpst, divided based on the version of Outlook. The articles tell you how to find scanpst on the various versions of Outlook.

Ed


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Outlook 2003 and above support over the 2 gig .pst file but first what is the size of your pst2 file before you start the scanspt process, takes a lot of time and you will loose some of the data emails but not a lot.

you know where your pst file is so start there. In outlook go to file open user data folder (going from memory but it's close to that) and see if Outlook see's the pst file, if not you probably changed the file extension *.pst to *.pst2 so remove the "2" and rename the file be it archive, personal call it what ever you want but make sure the extension is only .pst. Try to open it in outlook again you might need to rename the file personal.pst to change the file extension instead of just personal as an example.

All this assumes the file is smaller than 2 gig if over 2 gig good luck. I've had to do it a few times and a bit by bit process on 2 gigs of data can take overnight. Maybe it's quicker as I haven't had to do this is over 4 years at work.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a Mac. Macs don't have problems like that.


----------

